# My collection



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Its a nice sunny day so I decided to photograph my collection.The first 2 pics are my Kosciusko hutches.


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Kosciusko Nu-Grape


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Kosciusko Dr.Pepper


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Kosciusko Royal Crown


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Jackson,Miss hutch


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Vicksburg,Miss hutch


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Another Vicksburg hutch


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Vicksburg druggist


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Another Vicksburg druggist.


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Aberdeen druggist


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Meridian druggist.


----------



## carobran (Mar 26, 2012)

Same as above(smaller size).Thats all I'll post tonight as I'm starting to lose light.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2012)

carbuncle,

 I gotta tell ya that your photo skills have grown by leaps and bounds.






 Love the location on this one. I notice that the engraving on all the druggists is canted to the left. What's up with that?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

Branden,

 If you're looking to expand from the left leaning druggists, you might have a look @ this West Point Druggist.


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been watching that one,Theres another West Point druggist up that I'm planning on bidding on though,If it goes too high I might go after that one.


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

Natchez druggist


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

Another Natchez druggist


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

Meridian druggist(smaller size of others posted above)


----------



## carobran (Mar 27, 2012)

Vicksburg drugstore


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Vicksburg drugstore


 
 Excellent bottle! Fluted shoulders, phone number, and all...






 Miss Vicksburg


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Branden,

 Keep your eye out for one of these...

 Supposed to be the only known pontiled soda from Natchez MS.

 ~Tim


----------



## madman (Mar 29, 2012)

nice bottles!thanks for sharing


----------



## ncbred (Jun 1, 2012)

Man you are doing real good for a fairly new collector.  Learned alot over the last year or so also.  Wish I would have started as young as you did.


----------



## carobran (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks,Hope to be collecting for many more moons.


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2012)

COOL BRO! I started at age 20 in 1974...man wish I had back all I ever had!
 JAMIE


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> carbuncle,
> 
> I gotta tell ya that your photo skills have grown by leaps and bounds.


 
 I agree. Great pics and great bottles. Now, if you could only figure out how to turn that date off. []  ~Mike


----------



## LC (Jun 5, 2012)

Here


----------



## carobran (Jun 5, 2012)

Heres another I'll add to this thread.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 9, 2012)

bran ~ go into your camera menu and find the time and date. reset it and turn it off. It's as easy as taking a pic. I know you can do it.... Look how great you have gotten at taking pics. [8D] Keep up the great work. [] star


----------

